# Sticky  AGI (Audio General, Inc.)



## Sonnie

We would like to welcome *AGI* (*Audio General, Inc.*) as a new sponsor here at Home Theater Shack.

*AGI* started out as a manufacturer of audio electronics, producing the AGI 511 Preamplifier in 1975. It boasted a phono preamp slew rate of 250 V/uS and sold 5000 copies worldwide. It was particularly successful in Japan where it was known as “the poor man’s Mark Levinson”.










Variations of the 511 preamp were produced over the years, but hopes of creating the next major product, an audio power amplifier, eventually faded away. Instead the company turned its attention to commercial audio/video systems integration which they still do to this day. 

In 2001 *AGI* began placing Sanyo projectors on their website and it was so successful that they turned their focus to selling video projectors and related gear on the Web. They have expanded their product offerings and now sell most brands of projectors online. Where they differ from most other online retailers is that have a more hands on experience with both products and systems and can offer valuable advice so that your first or next system will come out a success. 

*AGI* has a pretty extensive line of various products with some of the best prices you will find. Check out their products page. This will no doubt turn out to be a great benefit for our members here at HTS.

Now here is a real treat for our members... I was personally able to score a great deal on a Panasonic PT-AE8000U projector through *AGI*, which is what led be to believe they would be a good fit as a sponsor here at HTS. Because of that excellent deal, I will be giving away my Panasonic PT-AE4000U projector that has been used in my dedicated home theater room, to one of our lucky members here at HTS. I will get the details of the giveaway posted up probably some time this month. 

Once again... welcome *AGI*... we appreciate you becoming a sponsor at Home Theater Shack!


----------



## 8086

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

I really appreciate the tables these guys provide to help us with informed decisions. Very nicely done!

https://www.audiogeneral.com/Electronics/av_rec.html


----------



## ALMFamily

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*



8086 said:


> I really appreciate the tables these guys provide to help us with informed decisions. Very nicely done!
> 
> https://www.audiogeneral.com/Electronics/av_rec.html


Wow - that is super handy. Thanks AGI!


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Welcome aboard AGI :clap:


----------



## Mike P.

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Welcome AGI! :T


----------



## tesseract

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Glad you could join us, Audio General, Inc!


----------



## AudiocRaver

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Alright AGI, welcome to the HTS family.


----------



## pyrohusband

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Welcome AGI.


----------



## skakas

*Re: AGI (Audio General, Inc.) Joins HTS as a New Sponsor*

Nice Info! Thank you!


----------



## chmcke01

Thanks for the heads up. I still have to save up the money for the projector but when I do I will contact them and see if they can cut me a deal.


----------

